# SOLVED - Error with Envy24 sound card



## spl_nut (Apr 17, 2009)

SOLVED. 

Selecting "AC3 or PCM Auto Select (48khz)" in the system tray interface (Audio Deck) corrected the issue. Now all I have to do is search for calibration measurement graphs, because my doesn't look right! 


******

Hello!


I'm brand new to REW and have just installed it. When attempting to setup input and output (Envy21 Family Audio(WDM) ) I get the following error message:

Input device error:


Message:
javax.sound.sampled.LineUnavailableException: Primary Sound Capture Driver does not have any lines supporting PCM_SIGNED 44100.0 Hz, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian
Level:
SEVERE
Stack Trace:
Primary Sound Capture Driver does not have any lines supporting PCM_SIGNED 44100.0 Hz, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian
roomeqwizard.O.I(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.M.actionPerformed(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.JComboBox.fireActionEvent(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.JComboBox.setSelectedItem(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.JComboBox.setSelectedIndex(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicComboPopup$Handler.mouseReleased(Unknown Source)
java.awt.AWTEventMulticaster.mouseReleased(Unknown Source)
java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicComboPopup$1.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
java.awt.Component.processEvent(Unknown Source)
java.awt.Container.processEvent(Unknown Source)
java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)



I have searched the forum for this error msg and for my sound card, nothing came up. Java is up to date. Running XP SP3.

Can anyone point me in the right direction? I really don't have any idea what the error msg means!

Thanks!

Jason


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Error with Envy24 sound card*

Have you disabled your on-board card in bios?

brucek


----------

